# Post counter is not working



## themule69 (Nov 2, 2014)

I have been stuck at the same number of post for a while. Just wondering if I am the only one?

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## themule69 (Nov 2, 2014)

7897 post and holding.


----------



## pc farmer (Nov 2, 2014)

Testing


----------



## pc farmer (Nov 2, 2014)

Not working for me either.


----------



## themule69 (Nov 2, 2014)

Maybe it is like the movie Ground Hog Day 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






?

7897 again

David


----------



## pc farmer (Nov 2, 2014)

Maybe, you want the thread moved to the forum section?


----------



## themule69 (Nov 2, 2014)

c farmer said:


> Maybe, you want the thread moved to the forum section?


That will be fine.


----------



## gary s (Nov 2, 2014)

I've noticed the happening several times

Gary


----------



## themule69 (Nov 2, 2014)

Working now!


----------



## pc farmer (Nov 2, 2014)

Yup, mine too


----------



## themule69 (Nov 2, 2014)

Thanks Adam.

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## pc farmer (Nov 2, 2014)

I didnt do anything?


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Nov 8, 2014)

What the heck , we got a 'Class' Forum , quit Bitchin' ...


----------

